
Rich Kids Stay Rich, Poor Kids Stay Poor - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/rich-kids-stay-rich-poor-kids-stay-poor/
======
abcampbell
Great article.

Think the thing about the kids from upper income families is extremely
interesting.

Points out that they are more concerned with generating (and earning) capital
income as opposed to labor income.

Just about what side of the divide you end up on...

------
sharemywin
Couple of possible reasons of the drop off at the 95% mark could be kids
feeling entitled and so they didn't work as hard as they needed to. Maybe they
saw money does buy happiness so they rejected the whole game to "find
themselves". Just couple ideas not mentioned in the article. Obviously, I'm
sure it's multiple contributing factors.

------
sportanova
click-baity title, but interesting data

------
ebfe
Isn't this to be expected, given the heritability of IQ?

